# comment transférer un document pdf sur iPod Touch ?



## Tichka (3 Avril 2009)

Je souhaite mettre sur mon ipod touch des documents au format pdf. Est-ce possible comment procéder ? Est-ce possible pour d'autres formats : word power point ? Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Je vais tenter de ne pas être trop direct, mais google te donnera 1 millier de manières de le faire.

Il y a tellement d'applis pour lire les PDF sur l'apple store avec pour chacune des moyens de le faire.

Ta question n'est pas tres precise.

Franchement, essaie de taper 

"pdf" dans les recherches de l'app store
"pdf iphone"  dans google

et tu trouveras des milliers de réponses à ta question.


Voire même suivre tous les fils de discussions qui parlent de se sujet sur le forum!


----------

